# schmuckfarben (gold, silber) in freehand?



## lux (14. September 2005)

hallo,

wie kann ich in freehand eine grafik in gold oder silber färben?
unter dem modi farben habe ich nur pantone farben die man auf dem bildschirm nicht erkennen kann ob es gold ist oder nicht.

vielen dank
lux


----------



## Momoko (16. September 2005)

hallo,

also auf dem bildschirm wirst du die sonderfarben  gold oder silder nicht genau sehen können. 

nur die druckerei kann die farben als sonderfarben drucken. falls du die daten in den druck gibst, dann musst du die zwei farben als volltonfarben (Sonderfarben) angeben.
dann ist das 5c bzw. 6c. (gold und/oder silber +4c)

dazu brauchst du aber den pantone ton oder hks ton (der name muss exakt stimmen damit die druckerei weis welche sonderfarbe das ist. es gibt so farbfächer, die sind aber sehr teuer, die dir die farben darstellen und auch die werte in 4c zeigen. 

man kann sich so eine liste auch als pdf runterladen aber ich weis die internetseite jetzt grad leider nicht aus dem kopf, da muß ich morgen an der arbeit erstmal gucken.

oder du ruft einfach in einer druckerei an und fragst nach dem namen von gold oder silber. vielleicht schicken die dir auch ein farbmuster zu.

ich hoffe ich konnt dir weiter helfen.


----------

